

Replacing Regular Expressions in an Xcode project - jtbrown
http://roadfiresoftware.com/2013/12/replacing-regular-expressions-in-an-xcode-project/

======
jtbrown
Not sure why it took me so long to find the Replace Regex feature in
Xcode...but it's really powerful and useful.

